# New Book!



## Asianconnect (Dec 21, 2015)

We are proud to announce our newest book, GA288.

It's our latest Sportsbook available in EUR and GBP.

Here you get the highest limits for the major leagues in football, for both the European and Asia-pacific markets.

Simply fill the form in the link below, or ask questions in the chatbox:
*Get the GA288 book>>*

PS.
You can also email us to learn more, support@asianconnect88.com


----------



## Koitk (Feb 23, 2016)

is it possible to check the odds they offer before to sign up? Do you offer test accounts or something similar? It is a new bookie for me and I would like to know more about the markets and odds they have. Thank you


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 24, 2016)

Koitk said:


> is it possible to check the odds they offer before to sign up? Do you offer test accounts or something similar? It is a new bookie for me and I would like to know more about the markets and odds they have. Thank you



We can give you a FREE trial account of your preferred bookies once you registered.
To help you get started with Asianconnect you may register first using this link: http://asianconnect88.com/registration/

We'll be happy to assist you with all your concerns.


----------



## Asianconnect (Jun 30, 2016)

We are happy to let you know that our very own Asianodds tool is now offering Basketball lines only in Pinnacle Sports.

Our asianodds team however is currently working to have this available in all sports books in the near future.

Rest assured that all players will be notified once this option available to all.

Enjoy betting!

Cheers,
*Asianconnect Team*


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 19, 2016)

There have been technical issues with the recent migration from Pinnacle to Pinbet88 that affects some of the accounts. This is the reason why they have suggested to suspend all accounts and not to make any transactions while fixing the problem on their end.

We understand that this issue is taking too long to be resolved. However, there are few things not within our control that makes it more difficult on our part. We can only assure you that we are continuously monitoring its progress and we will inform all our players once this issue has been resolved by the Pinnacle.


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 20, 2016)

In line with the recent issue that we have with Pinnacle, we would like to let you know that we are putting all our efforts in communicating with Pinnacle. Even our Executives have already communicated with Pinnacle’s Top Management but none of them can confirm any status up until now.

We are also seeking information on the progress of their migration for the benefit of our customers and our business, but we are also limited of the actual status. 

What Pinnacle/Pinbet88 advise us is that there are some issues found during the migration that affects most of the agents that’s working with them; while it’s true that there are other agents able to continue the business and not affected of the issue because they are still hanging in their old site, they have confirmed that all accounts will definitely be migrated to the new site soon. It is still best not to make any transaction in their platform until they confirm stability on the new website to avoid more serious problem that may occur.

We’re looking forward for this matter to be resolved and return to its usual business operation. Rest assured that as soon as the problem with the migration has been fixed, all request for deposit/transfer/withdrawal will be accommodated.

All the best,
Asianconnect Team


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 20, 2016)

Another addition to our portfolio; Sbobet basketball lines are now up in Asianodds! Sign up now for FREE http://ow.ly/fjxJ302quqj


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 28, 2016)

We would like to inform all our Asianodds players that effective immediately, Betisn in Asianodds will no longer accept EUR and GBP currencies.

No worries! You may still place bets on Betisn through RMB currency. There is no need to change anything on your account, Asianodds will automatically do the conversion and this will reflect accordingly in your Betting Statement.

In line with this change, we would like to inform you that we will be having a fixed conversion rate for RMB.

Fixed Conversion Rates
EUR:  7.6
GBP:  10

For other questions on this announcement, please feel free to contact our friendly support via email or live chat.


Cheers,
Asianconnect Team


----------



## Asianconnect (Aug 25, 2016)

Great News! Effective immediately, Pinnacle/Pinbet88 minimum bet is now reduced to 5 EUR. Go get your account open now!

For more information please contact us!

Email: support@asianconnect88.com
Skype: asianconnect888
Website: www.asianconnect88.com


----------



## Asianconnect (Sep 20, 2016)

To all GBP Pinbet88 account holders, please be informed that the minimum bet is now reduced to 5 GBP.

Please contact our support team via email or live chat to request a transfer for the new account. For those who don't have an account yet, Register now! https://asianconnect88.com/register/


----------



## Asianconnect (Oct 1, 2016)

Asianconnect is happy to announce the new addition to our growing portfolio. SharpStar is the first Sports Spread Betting operator in Asia.

We are giving free dibs to our newest product for football.You can get access and start to buy and sell on the market.

Sign up now and get a FREE TRIAL!
https://asianconnect88.com/register/


----------



## Asianconnect (Oct 1, 2016)

Effective today, we are giving 1 FREE withdrawal per calendar month with no maximum limit via Neteller or Skrill.

Contact our friendly support for all your withdrawal request and you can be assured that you'll receive your funds with no less than 5 minutes. Fastest payout guaranteed!


----------



## Asianconnect (Oct 10, 2016)

If you are looking for reliable sports betting broker or if you are not satisfied with the betting site you have been using up until now, don't delay, SUBSCRIBE NOW and get the newcomer's offer!
https://asianconnect88.com/promotion/


----------



## Asianconnect (Jan 20, 2017)

We are pleased to announce that you can now check out Asianodds88 Mobile in Beta! To access your account in mobile simply go to m.asianodds88.com .

We welcome any feedback from you. Please contact us in anytime for your feedback, bug reports, and suggestions. 

Cheers,
Asianconnect team


----------



## Asianconnect (Jan 22, 2017)

Good day!
It has come to our attention that one of our customers are receiving spam e-mails from asianconnect8888@gmail.com with fixed games offers.
This is to formally inform you that Asianconnect88 has nothing to do and is not connected with the said e-mail address.
The e-mail received by one of our customers was not sent by Asianconnect and represent a fraudulent attempt.
We take our role in safeguarding your personal information and using it in an appropriate manner very seriously. Rest assured that we are doing everything we can to rectify the incident.
If you receive any e-mails from asianconnect8888@gmail.com or any e-mail address that happens to use our company name please don't make any transactions and inform us right away.

Our official e-mail addresses are:
support@asianconnect88.com
affiliates@asianconnect88.com
marketing@asianconnect88.com

Should you have any questions regarding this notice or make any complaint that is similar to this, please do not hesitate to communicate with us.

Regards,
ASIANCONNECT


----------



## Katja Lahham (Feb 7, 2017)

Asianconnect said:


> Good day!
> It has come to our attention that one of our customers are receiving spam e-mails from asianconnect8888@gmail.com with fixed games offers.
> This is to formally inform you that Asianconnect88 has nothing to do and is not connected with the said e-mail address.
> The e-mail received by one of our customers was not sent by Asianconnect and represent a fraudulent attempt.
> ...



NOTED! Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Asianconnect (Dec 22, 2017)

Good day!

Asianconnect is happy to announce the new addition to our growing portfolio. 
9wickets.com is a betting exchange that is very similar to betfair.

Joining together the high-trill excitement of lay and back options on sports markets, you will learn to trade and become a pro in no time.
Wether you're high or small bettor you are very welcome to enjoy our newest product offered!


If you wish to have a look at this book, feel free to contact our friendly support anytime at support@asianconnect88.com


----------

